# Text message oddity



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone notice that some people's names and not others are announced when receiving texts like actually announced not the notification sound?? BTW all contacts are in the same groups and talk back is disabled...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jasonxlee01 (Nov 26, 2011)

I think you might have Driving Mode on. On the notification toggles.


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

But why would only some be announced and not others??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

